# Amplificador Operacional TLE2141C



## Tavo (Feb 28, 2010)

Buenas a todos..
Paso a comentar lo que me está pasando...

Resulta que estoy armando un amplificador chico de 18W que emplea los transistores de salida TIP41C y TIP42C y como drivers de los TIPs usa los BD182 (NPN) y BC212 (PNP)... Éste es el link.

Bueno, de por sí solo el circuito parecía bastante fácil (y eso es lo que me motivó a hacerlo) de no ser por ese amplificador operacional RARO que tiene como entrada: el TLE2141C.

Hasta ahí veníamos bien, pero me topé con este desconocido (adjunto datasheet de Texas Instruments) y no se como seguir.
Por favor, necesitaría su ayuda, ya que quiero terminarlo este ampli y solo me queda ese operacional que no se donde conseguirlo y además, estuve buscando en Google alguna info sobre el mismo pero todo está en inglés, eso demuestra que no es muy conocido acá...
También empleé el buscador del foro, pero no figura en ninguna parte este bichito.

Quisiera saber si se podría reemplazar por algún otro Operacional más conocido (algo como NE5532, TL071, TL081, etc...). Lo que tiene de especial este OPAMP es que acepta alto voltaje de alimentación (+-22V), cosa que no sucede lo mismo con el (por ejemplo) TL071, que solo se banca 18V. Y en este caso imagino que tendría que poner un 7812 (o 15) y un 7912 (o 15) para que trabaje correctamente, ya que el amplificador trabaja con la tensión ya mencionada, +-22V.

Espero me puedan dar una mano, porque ya lo tengo casi listo. Además hoy me tomó un buen rato hacer el PCB bien bien prolijo en PCB Wizard (el que lo quiera, que me lo pida).

Si logro terminarlo, pienso abrir un nuevo tema y publicar toda la data (incluyendo PCB a escala listo para imprimir) y todos los datos y especificaciones técnicas (tales como THD, sensibilidad, respuesta en frecuencia, etc)...

Saludos a todos! Espero me puedan dar una mano entre todos.

Tavo10


----------



## Cacho (Feb 28, 2010)

Ni te calentés en conseguir ese operacional. 
Usá el que tengas (siempre que sea algo decente) y sale andando. Si le vas a poner más voltaje del que soporta, un par de zeners con sus resistencias o un par de reguladores te van a dejar contento.

Hasta un divisor resistivo en cada rama te puede servir. Son pocos Volt los que necesitás bajar y con una corriente que es casi despreciable.

Lo que sí... Revisá la etapa de salida, que se ve MUY fea. Parece una Sziklai, pero muy pobre y mal implementada.
Mirá en este link una salida como esa, pero bien hecha. Obviá toda la etapa de entrada que es totalmente distinta, sólo concentrate en la salida. Esta está bien, la del esquema que planteás parece fea fea fea.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 1, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> Bueno, de por sí solo el circuito parecía bastante fácil (y eso es lo que me motivó a hacerlo) de no ser por ese amplificador operacional RARO que tiene como entrada: el TLE2141C.
> Hasta ahí veníamos bien, pero me topé con este desconocido (adjunto datasheet de Texas Instruments) y no se como seguir.
> ...
> Quisiera saber si se podría reemplazar por algún otro Operacional más conocido (algo como NE5532, TL071, TL081, etc...). *Lo que tiene de especial este OPAMP es que acepta alto voltaje de alimentación (+-22V)*, cosa que no sucede lo mismo con el (por ejemplo) TL071, que solo se banca 18V.



El problema de ese chip es precisamente el que has marcado: los +/-22V de alimentación. Y el problema mayor es que ese ampli no tiene VAS, así que la amplificación depende solo del AO y si le recortás la tensión de alimentación no vas a poder conseguir toda la potencia.

La unica alternativa que veo es bajar un par de voltios la alimentación total y usar un NE5534 (ojo que no es 100% compatible en la distribución de patas). En este caso no podés pasar, bajo ningún concepto, de los +/-20V que el chip soporta. Si hacés esto vas a tener que conseguir un trafo que te entregue 15+15V EN VACIO, para que rectificado caiga un poco por debajo de los 20V.
La otra opción es usar un TL071 y bajar la tensión de alimentación a +/-18V o un poco menos. Nuevamente, también vas a perder potencia con esta alternativa y con suerte vas a conseguir algo así como 15W.
En las dos opciones debés tener mucho cuidado con las alimentaciones, por que estas sobre la tensión límite de los operacionales y cualquier error...PUFFFFFF!

PD: Para la proxima, asegurate de tener todos los componentes antes de ponerte a armar algun circuito de la red.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 1, 2010)

Empecemos:
Y a me imaginaba quien me iba a responder y qué cosa. Jaja. Yo sabía que ezavalla ya me había dado consejos antes sobre "Audio: Pequeña señal". Y cacho bueno, como siempre me tirás una mano, ¡ Muchas Gracias !
Bueno, muchachos, viendo las respuestas, me pongo a reaccionar:


> Mirá en este link una salida como esa...


Si, ya había visto ese circuito de ESP de "sound.westhost". Pero dudé antes porque al darle una mirada muy rápido, en el primer esquema, dice "Don't use this circuit!" Y por ignorante ahí no más cerré la pagina. Jaja. Después me dí cuenta de "07 Dec Update".
Bueno, sin irme del tema, prosigo.


> un par de zeners con sus resistencias...


Cacho, nunca hice este tipo de control de voltaje (es más, nunca usé un Zener), disculpá que no sepa, pero me podrías hacer un pequeño esquemita aunque sea en Paint o mostrarme un ejemplo? Gracias..


> Lo que sí... Revisá la etapa de salida, que se ve MUY fea...


Contra esto no puedo hacer mucho, ya que todo el ampli en si es esta parte, la etapa de salida. No tiene mucha circuitería adicional... Ahora toca cambiar de circuito me imagino.


> Obviá toda la etapa de entrada (del de ESP) que es totalmente distinta...< la del esquema que planteás parece fea fea fea.>


Es mejor esa etapa de entrada? Imagino que si, ya que de momento estamos hablando de Eliott, "palabras mayores". Jaj...



			
				Ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Y el problema mayor es que ese ampli no tiene VAS...


No tengo idea a que te referís con eso E Zavalla...


> bajar un par de voltios la alimentación total y usar un NE5534...


Esta opción ya la había pensado (incluso con el NE5534, me gusta mucho ese OPAMP) y parece que es como tendría que hacer, pero con lo que dijo *Cacho*, creo que ya me desilucionó bastante, ya que este amplificador por lo que veo es malo malo malo......

Bueno, y con esto E Zavalla ya me mataste:


> PD: Para la proxima, asegurate de tener todos los componentes antes de ponerte a armar algun circuito de la red.


Eso es lo que tendría que haber hecho, pero con respecto a lo de Cacho, yo no tengo tanto discernimiento como para darme cuenta que es un circuito malo... Eso se logra con el tiempo creo... no?

Saludos a todos, y muchas gracias por ayudarme!! Vale ehh! Gracias!!

Tavo10.

Ah, y ahora le voy a entrar este amplificador. Supongo que no voy a tener problemas mayores. Lo que pasa es que yo no quería tanta potencia (60W) yo me conformo con 35W RMS... Pero bueno, es lo que hay.

El otro era el primer amplificador a transistores que iba a hacer, porque ya estoy bastante podrido de los IC's que solucionan bastante las cosas pero no se aprende mucho con ellos...

Saludos gente y muchas gracias por todo!
Tavo10


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 1, 2010)

En el tema de tecnicdeso, sobre el amplificador Hi-Fi de 20W, se discutio mucho las fuentes reguladas con zenner y transistor.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 1, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> Ah, y ahora le voy a entrar este amplificador. Supongo que no voy a tener problemas mayores. Lo que pasa es que yo no quería tanta potencia (60W) yo me conformo con 35W RMS...



Si te conformás con 35W, por que no usás dos TDA2040 en puente y te dejás de complicar la vida? Tienen un sonido hermoso, tenés el PCB de mnicolau y tiene todo tipo de protecciones. Por $50 te armás los dos canales estéreo y te olvidás de todo problema....


----------



## Tavo (Mar 1, 2010)

No pero la idea no era esa Ezavalla. Si leíste bien en una parte dije que quería armar uno con componentes discretos (transistores, nada de IC's)
Cita:


			
				Octavio dijo:
			
		

> El otro era el primer amplificador a transistores que iba a hacer, *porque ya estoy bastante podrido de los IC's que solucionan bastante las cosas pero no se aprende mucho con ellos...*



Ya tengo diseñado el PCB del ampli de 60W.
Por el momento poco me calienta el tema de las PCB, y pienso postearlo cuando ya lo tenga funcionando con PCB y todo, así el que quiera lo pueda armar.
No creo que haya vagos de por acá que le compren el PCB a Eliott. Igual imagino que debe ser muy superior... (Algún día me gustaría comprarle algún PCB a Eliott, pero de algo más delicado, como un buen PRE Hi-Fi... Deben estar bien salados imagino )

Y con respecto a tu comentario Tacatomon, igual estábamos hablando de otra cosa, nada que ver con lo que dijiste. No era para una fuente sino para limitar tensión en la antrada de un OPAMP.

Saludos...
Tavo10

PD: Y si, el amplificador en configuración Bridge con dos TDA2050 lo voy a hacer, pero para la compu. Ya tengo bastantes integrados acumulados, es hora de que los ponga a sonar...

Me olvidaba...



> Tienen un sonido hermoso... (TDA2040)



Entonces cada vez entiendo menos. No es que se decía que los TDA tienen una distorión terrible?? Yo tenía un 2040 armado en modo simple con el PCB de Mariano (mnicolau) pero se me quemó el IC al poco tiempo.
El que si quiero probar algún día es el *TDA2052*. Este dicen que, lejos, no se compara  con ningún TDA de los otros (2030, 2040, 2050... etc)...

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 1, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> No pero la idea no era esa Ezavalla. Si leíste bien en una parte dije que quería armar uno con componentes discretos (transistores, nada de IC's)



OK. Entonces hacé cualquiera con transistores, y el Rotel de mariano anda por la potencia que vos buscás yes de excelente calidad. Pero insisto, para esa potencia hay soluciones de cero-problema y muy bajo costo y complejidad si usás chips...

(Y sí, los chips SUENAN Y FUNCIONAN PERFECTAMENTE si sabés lo que estás haciendo)



tavo10 dijo:


> Por el momento poco me calienta el tema de las PCB, y pienso postearlo cuando ya lo tenga funcionando con PCB y todo, así el que quiera lo pueda armar.
> No creo que haya vagos de por acá que le compren el PCB a Eliott. Igual imagino que debe ser muy superior... (Algún día me gustaría comprarle algún PCB a Eliott, pero de algo más delicado, como un buen PRE Hi-Fi... Deben estar bien salados imagino )



No tiene caso que lo hagas así, pero este no es el lugar para discutirlo.



tavo10 dijo:


> Entonces cada vez entiendo menos. *No es que se decía que los TDA tienen una distorión terrible??* *Yo tenía un 2040 armado en modo simple con el PCB de Mariano (mnicolau) pero se me quemó el IC al poco tiempo.*



Quién decía eso de la distorsión?

Tavo, todavía no has aprendido a leer el foro...

Si le hacés caso a cualquier mermo que anda hablando tonteras por ahí, siempre vas a encarar las cosas por el lado equivocado. Si leés el hilo del TDA7377 vas a encontrar una cantidad increíble de posts que hablan de todo lo que satura este chip, pero espero que luego del análisis de las ganacias que hice ayer hayas podido apreciar por qué un salame que de electrónica solo conoce el nombre, dice que el TDA satura y que no sirve...
Yo tengo cuatro TDA2040 en puente (estereo) en el amplificador del living de mi casa, con el preamp del proyecto 97 de ESP y ecualizando los baffles de medios-altos con filtros Linkwitz-Riley de 4º orden + la transformación de Linkwitz para corregir la respuesta en frecuencia de los mismos baffles y el del subwoofer, y NUNCA ME HA SATURADO EL PAR TDA2040...NUNCA! Estos amplis excitan parlantes de 6" y 93dB/W/m de sensibilidad y a la cuarta parte del volumen maximo no se puede estar en mi casa por que te vuela la peluca MAL!
En cuanto al ampli simpe de mnicolau, yo monté uno de esos en el combo de viola electrica de mi hijo y se cansó de usarlo AL MANGO por un par de meses hasta que lo cambié por un par en puente (yo uso mi propio PCB para el puente tomado del datasheet de ST) por que le hacía falta potencia extra ya que el parlante que estaba usando era bastante malo...y lo sigue usando desde diciembre SIN NINGUN PROBLEMA (y el simple lo voy a usar en un experimento mío, por que todavía funciona perfectamente).

Como verás, solo es cuestión de elegir los componentes y configuraciones corrects para jueguen bien entre ellos.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 1, 2010)

Bueno, que buenas noticias me traés...



			
				Ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> y ecualizando los baffles de medios-altos con *filtros Linkwitz-Riley de 4º orden* + la *transformación de Linkwitz* para corregir la respuesta en frecuencia de los mismos baffles y el del subwoofer...


Me interesó mucho esto (en negrita). Me harías un gran favor si me explicás mínimamente este sistema... Y de paso, ya que decís que te funciona bien, entonces podrías compartirlo eh!? jeje.. ya que tengo dos TDA2040 guardados por ahí y pienso usarlos... Bien me vendría hacer un válido sistema como el tuyo...


> NUNCA ME HA SATURADO EL PAR TDA2040...NUNCA!


Esto es la primera vez que lo escucho. Buenísimo, excelente. Me dan más ganas de hacerlo.


> (yo uso mi propio PCB para el puente tomado del datasheet de ST)


Esto también me interesa, no por despreciar el trabajo de Mnicolau, pero supongo que debe estar muy bueno...

Bueno, muchas gracias por todas tus sugerencias, y me quedó picando tu sistema... Está para hacerlo para la compu... (Ahora no tengo sonido, va, tengo un TDA2003 que da pena el sonido malo que tiene; este si posta, ni en Bridge ni simple, como quieras armarlo, no esperes mucha calidad... Eso si, lo tengo sonando con un parlante JBL de TopClass posta! Suena extremadamente bien [el parlante con un buen ampli, no el 2003])
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> No tiene caso que lo hagas así, pero este no es el lugar para discutirlo.


Ok. No se discute. No lo posteo nada *solo* para evitar la c*****da a p*****o y movida a moderación de *Cacho*, 

Saludos!!!
Quedo a la espera de alguna respuesta!!

Tavo10


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 2, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> Me interesó mucho esto (en negrita). Me harías un gran favor si me explicás mínimamente este sistema... Y de paso, ya que decís que te funciona bien, entonces podrías compartirlo eh!? jeje.. ya que tengo dos TDA2040 guardados por ahí y pienso usarlos... Bien me vendría hacer un válido sistema como el tuyo...



Todo está en el foro. Fijate en estos temas:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-subwoofer-parte-1-caja-22329/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/diseno-subwoofer-parte-2-filtros-28786/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/crossover-linkwitz-riley-sistemas-2-1-a-29193/

Y dentro de ellos están puestos los links a otros temas con fotos y toda la bola.



tavo10 dijo:


> Esto también me interesa, no por despreciar el trabajo de Mnicolau, pero supongo que debe estar muy bueno...



Naaaa....es el PCB del datasheet reconstruida con el Protel. Te la paso por si la necesitas, pero es de mayor tamaño que la de mariano.

PD: En la lista de componentes, la resistencia de realimentación de 680 ohms del datasheet aparece con un valor de 1K, y en mis amplificadores yo les he puesto 1K2, con lo cual la ganancia queda en 25dB. Ese valor es el máximo que podés poner sin que el amplificador comience a oscilar, pero te permite bajar la sensibilidad de entrada a 800mVpp con lo cual vas a evitar que "sature" con señales mas normales.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 3, 2010)

Muchas gracias "E". (sabía tu nombre pero me lo olvidé jaja disculpá "E" "Zavalla")

Ya le pegué una mirada y está bueno, gracias por darme aliento, dentro de unos días le encaro a los dos TDA2050 en puente (Tengo cuatro Originales de ST, pienso hacer un ampli estéreo)

Y lo del filtro de Linkwitz no lo entendí mucho, pero dame tiempo, falta más lectura, como todo vió.. jej Tengo que investigar un poco más como funciona y todo, supongo que debe mejorar mucho las características y la frecuencia en respuesta del woofer o parlante..

Vos sabés que todavía no me llevo con los filtros... Como que nunca le dí mucha bola pero ahora los estoy necesitando y tengo que leer, leer y leer, es la única forma de sacarse la "ignorancia" de encima.

Saludos E, muchas Gracias por todo, en serio

Tavo10


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 3, 2010)

OK. Me alegro que sigas leyendo y estudiando...es la unica forma de aprender.

PD: Tengo que decirte que estos amplificadores en puente NO DEBEN USAR cargas de 4 ohms....no al menos con la maxima tensión de alimentación, por que ahí si vuelan. Tenes que usar parlantes de 8 ohms, o de 6 ohms en el peor de los casos....o bajarle bastante la tensión de alimentación.

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo (Mar 3, 2010)

Que buen consejo tu PosData.

No lo sabía eso. Ahora entiendo.

Con razón hay tantos vagos que dicen:
- "armé dos TDA2040 en puente y volaron a los tres minutos que lo estaba probando..."

y luego les preguntan:
-"¿con que carga lo estabas usando?"

y responden:
-"naa, solo con dos parlantes de 4 ohms en paralelo..."

jajaja!!

Lindo el cuento. Muchas Gracias por el dato, a tener en cuenta.

Saludos Eduardo!
Tavo10


----------

